# How to study for the CODE book.



## yaoyaodes (Sep 15, 2021)

Can anyone suggest some methods on how to study the NEC book? Are there any practice questions specifically for the NEC book?


----------



## akyip (Sep 16, 2021)

I would say maybe take a day or a few days to work on practice problems that specifically refer to the NEC from the practice exams you have. Do them repeatedly until you are comfortable at least with the typical NEC sections (mostly Articles 210, 220, 240, 250, 310, 430, Chapter 9 Tables off the top of my head).

Engineering Pro Guides does have a references book practice exam that specifically refer to the NEC, NESC, and NFPA...


----------



## yaoyaodes (Sep 16, 2021)

akyip said:


> I would say maybe take a day or a few days to work on practice problems that specifically refer to the NEC from the practice exams you have. Do them repeatedly until you are comfortable at least with the typical NEC sections (mostly Articles 210, 220, 240, 250, 310, 430, Chapter 9 Tables off the top of my head).
> 
> Engineering Pro Guides does have a references book practice exam that specifically refer to the NEC, NESC, and NFPA...


Thanks, is there a digital version of NEC 2017 that you can use the search function?


----------



## kwyjibo (Sep 17, 2021)

What I found worked best during my prep was to review electrical inspector study guides (IEAI has a few publications, ICC as well), work those problems, and not to think like an engineer. I also used things like Ugly's and NEC quick cards (laminated double sided sheet references for contractors) as well to keep my studying on track. You can go with slightly older books to save money because the questions on the PE don't venture into the realm of the latest revision and stay pretty true to the basics. This sounds weird but develop a sense of where to look for the info and not attempt to commit every detail to memory. A lot of it will get committed to memory with experience and repetition. 

For example, I helped a friend study and she thought she had to memorize the values of the different tables in the appendices. She even created flash cards. Don't do that . Just have an idea of where to look in the book for the reference.

Full disclosure: I moonlight as (licensed) electrical inspector. I started my career on a railroad and developed some bad habits. They have their own standards and were not governed under the code. It was a struggle to learn the code when I transitioned out.


----------



## CynicalTechHumor (Sep 17, 2021)

I liked the Complex Imaginary electrical code drill book, it made for a good confidence builder.

I use the NEC regularly at my day job, so I didn't spend too much time practicing with it, but I'd imagine its exceptionally helpful for those who don't.

Remember, you are given a copy of the relevant codes on exam day - you aren't trying to memorize, you are studying to know where to look for things and how various topics/information is laid out, so you don't waste valuable test minutes fumbling around the code.


----------



## COJeff (Sep 20, 2021)

Another great resource is the NEC handbook. Its is just the same exact document as the NEC but has ton's of figures and photos.


----------



## sanspareil (Oct 28, 2021)

Alternative Opinion: Take a 40 hour code class!

This will help you for the rest of your career.


----------



## yaoyaodes (Nov 16, 2021)

sanspareil said:


> Alternative Opinion: Take a 40 hour code class!
> 
> This will help you for the rest of your career.


where I can find this class?


----------



## main197 (Nov 18, 2021)

How familiar are you with NEC? If you're someone who has barely used it before, buy Complex Imaginary's code drill book to get familiar with chapters. After that, buy engproguide's References Exam and work on the problem multiple times. Conductor sizing, overcurrent protection, and grounding are important. Make sure you know how to size overcurrent protection for transformers, motors, fire pumps, etc. Be familiar with Chapter 9 Tables, know how to apply correction factors and adjustment factors, parallel conductors, voltage drop, etc.


----------

